# The Scissor Leash



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 11, 2010)

Saw a medic using one of these the other day. It's a retractable scissor holder, similar to those you use with ID cards. You have continuous access to your shears, and the cord is long enough to cut at arms length. You can justify using Tac pants instead of EMT pants with these without having to get a belt holster for the shears. 

That said, the paramedic I saw with this was a whacker (and an awesome paramedic). He brought his own personal set of turnout gear and had a separate bag just for his flashlights (3 of assorted sizes) and scope (Littman Master Cardiology). Apparently, he has a number of scopes, and just picks whichever one catches his eye before shift. I may get one of these just so I can occasionally wear tac pants when working.

North American Rescue Scissor Leash


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2010)

Seems like this would be bulkier than just having a holster for the scissors.  Scissors are one thing I go ahead and put on my belt.


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 11, 2010)

what is the difference between tac pants and emt pants?   less pockets?

also, what makes someone a whacker?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 11, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Seems like this would be bulkier than just having a holster for the scissors.  Scissors are one thing I go ahead and put on my belt.



We keep multiple pairs of scissors on out rescues. A pair in the drug box, trauma box and airway bag. We also keep a pair on the stretcher and in the patient compartment. 

I carried a pair on my very first clinical on EMT school, because I was told too. I felt it was unnecessary, and uncomfortable and have not carried any equiptment on my person since.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 11, 2010)

beandip4all said:


> what is the difference between tac pants and emt pants?   less pockets?


EMT pants have a designated pocket for trauma shears and either a velcro strip or snap that will hold them in place, but allow easy access. I have yet to see any EMT or medic in my area who did not carry shears on their person.



> also, what makes someone a whacker?


Google is your friend...Urban Dictionary entry for "Whacker"

Also see this thread.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 11, 2010)

Velcro duty belt with a holster solves that problem. Until I'm on a call, my holster, glove pouch, multi-tool, radio clip, etc. hangs from the mirror on the truck and my pockets are empty of everything but my ear-buds for my ipod and my wallet.

That leash might be useful to attach to the belt so that I could just drop the shears and forget about them, but serious trauma calls are so infrequent, it doesn't seem worth the bother.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks cool, flashy and all. And I can kinda see some uses for it. But.............
But what about contamination? How would you be able to decon it? That would be a bugger to clean if blood or any other fluids got up inside of the recoil mechanism.
Looks like a contamination magnet.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 12, 2010)

or this- $2.99 on amazon


i think the leashes are good if your wearing scrubs, but for ems pants just use the designated pocket!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 12, 2010)

The true whacker would go for the one designed for trauma shears, rather than the one designed for badges, or far worse, the one designed for quilting.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 12, 2010)

BTW, I don't know why this is in general advertising. I think I put it in the equipment subforum. I suppose my post did sound somewhat like an ad, but I honestly just wanted to show y'all about something cool I saw a medic using...that is all


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, it was moved because it resembled an advertising post based upon how you worded it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Introducing Scissor Leash*

Do you have problems keeping track of your trauma shears?
Do they always seem to either escape the confines of the Velcro strap on your pants, or worse, painfully press against your leg when you are sitting?
Are you a whacker?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, then you need to buy Magic...I mean, Scissor Leash. The scissor leash transforms your shears from a dull lifeless implement hanging at your side into wild swinging blades of death, always ready to cut, but never in the way. You can set it and forget it. Its made of the best space age stuff our Chinese manufacturer had to offer, and is guaranteed not to break while still in it's original packaging. Most importantly, this thing is made for EMS. It ain't your average ID card reel, and it certainly ain't what your granny uses to keep her quilting scissors near and dear. If you absolutely, positively, must be "that guy", then you have to get the scissor leash.

Available right now from a few exclusive retailers. Just Google it.


----------



## EMS49393 (Jul 13, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> EMT pants have a designated pocket for trauma shears and either a velcro strip or snap that will hold them in place, but allow easy access. I have yet to see any EMT or medic in my area who did not carry shears on their person.
> 
> 
> Google is your friend...Urban Dictionary entry for "Whacker"
> ...



I never carry shears.  I don't have the bulging five thousand pocket pants either.  My pants have two front pockets and two back pockets like regular dress trousers.  I can't figure out why people need all those pockets, or have to carry so much crap on their belts.


----------



## atropine (Jul 13, 2010)

WoW no wonder nobody takes ems seriously with stupid products like this, I didn't know Batman was a paramedic too.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 13, 2010)

> I didn't know Batman was a paramedic too



Well duh.

He responds to emergencies in his own tricked out POV, with an array of cool toys on his belt. He's definitely a volly.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 13, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> I never carry shears.  I don't have the bulging five thousand pocket pants either.  My pants have two front pockets and two back pockets like regular dress trousers.  I can't figure out why people need all those pockets, or have to carry so much crap on their belts.



+1.

I don't even carry my scope most of the time, I lay it on the back of the stretcher.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 13, 2010)

This product is so stupid I am not sure what to say. I would be so embarrassed for anyone who owns it
:blush:


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 13, 2010)

> The Scissor Leash™ is the ultimate solution for maintaining positive control of your trauma shears in a tactical environment


Non-Tactical EMS need not apply

</sarcasm>


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 13, 2010)

Medic School Scenario:

Student: BSI. Scene Safe?
Instructor: Nope
Student: Well, then its a good thing I have the scissor leash


----------

